# Boys 26" Prewar Shelby Wishbone Frame - PROJECT



## azbug-i (Nov 9, 2013)

Is this the right place for this post?

I bought this bike some time back in pretty rough condition but most of it can be cleaned up. The fork is a beast of a task. Went over to Doug Fisks house this morning to get started. 

I do not know the exact year. And I have not seen another one like it. The top tube splits into the seat stays forward of the seat tube, it wraps around the seat tube. Its a super near bike!

Initial Condition:





Work from 11/9/2013









Progress as of 11/30/2013
Removed the repaint and found this spectacular green combo underneath! The wheels cleaned up nicely too! and the bars!! 
Big thanks to Doug!! 





Doug and I took it out today, just for a few minutes because I had to get on the road to Tucson. Rides nicely!! Love my Shelby!
12/1/2013


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 9, 2013)

It looks so warm and sunny where you are, I haven't worn just a T shirt outside in a while now.  Did my pipe clamps and 6x6 method work?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 9, 2013)

*Weather*

Oh it was in the 80s. I'm not sure what method Doug used. He would probably
Answer this eventually haha


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2013)

I have some photos of this one...


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 9, 2013)

*Waaaahhh*

Scott that would be a nice one to have!!! Just like mine. Do you know the year or model??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2013)

roughly 1940-41 and model 38 I think. I'm not the Shelby expert though so confirm this.


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Nov 9, 2013)

That fork would have been super simple to fix with a fork straightener like a Little Brute.  Looks like you had a good way to do it too .


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 9, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> roughly 1940-41 and model 38 I think. I'm not the Shelby expert though so confirm this.




That's a really beautiful bike, especially considering its a Shelby  the fork is different from Amanda's though.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 9, 2013)

My forks have the square crown. But this is still a beautiful Shelby ! More Shelby's I see have the forks like this red Shelby has.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 9, 2013)

azbug-i said:


> My forks have the square crown. But this is still a beautiful Shelby ! More Shelby's I see have the forks like this red Shelby has.




yours are like these?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 9, 2013)

Indeed Scott like those


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

*The Mother of All Bent Forks*

Let's review... we started with this:::





We apply some of this...






A little of this...(OK, maybe a lot...)






A dab of this...






A dollop of this...






A dash of this...





And a smidge of this...







* Oh Yeah... Who's your daddy now... :eek::eek:*


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 10, 2013)

What no Swingset ladder?!?! and no riding the bike into a wall with the fork spun around? LAME.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 10, 2013)

I know, Chris!! How boring! 

This is great, cant wait to ride this bike!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

*Hey* !!!

What happened to the concept of what ever happens at Mr fisk's house is supposed to *stay* at Mr fisk's house :eek:

pap
.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> *Hey* !!!
> 
> What happened to the concept of what ever happens at Mr fisk's house is supposed to *stay* at Mr fisk's house :eek:
> 
> ...




Just curious Pap... where are you in exile *TO*?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Just curious Pap... where are you in exile *TO*?




Within range of you ...

Palm Desert Ca.

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

Same Hell hole, different zip code 

pap
.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> What no Swingset ladder?!?!...




You might recall, in the swingset tutorial, I cautioned it was only effective for a simple bend located in the crown area... as the first photo reveals, that was not the case here.



> ...and no riding the bike into a wall with the fork spun around? LAME.




I have never addressed the crash-into-the-wall-with-the-wheel-backward method... you must have me confused with someone else...


----------



## Iverider (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice fork repair! I fixed a Huffman fork this weekend using a storm sewer grate in front of my building. It was inspired by the ladder method.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> Same Hell hole, different zip code
> 
> pap
> .




I loves me some desert... _It's a dry heat_ after all.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I loves me some desert... _It's a dry heat_ after all.




Dude ...

We get your Haboobs over here  !!!!

And when I see you posting about "riding your bike like a bat out of hell" ...

I _know_ it was like 112 !!! :eek:



pap
.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 10, 2013)

Since the color is right, I'd say that forks nickname should be, Gumby.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Since the color is right, I'd say that forks nickname should be, Gumby.




very appropriate... I was calling it _laffy taffy_...


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 10, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> ....And when I see you posting about "riding your bike like a bat out of hell" ...
> 
> I _know_ it was like 112 !!! :eek:
> 
> ...




112 suits me just fine... :eek:


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> 112 suits me just fine... :eek:




Right, well spare a thought for Scott (37fleetwood) up in the Hd ...

It's frost on the nalgas time of year for him !!! 

pap
.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

He's probably bundled up with Capt. Morgan as we speak !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



pap
.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 10, 2013)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> He's probably bundled up with Capt. Morgan as we speak !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm more of a Bailey's and coffee guy this time of year!
...and yes, we're already into the 30's at night.
today however it was Huffmans on the beach!






P.S. nice work on the Shelby Fork Doug, if only you would use your talents for good.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 11, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> .....P.S. nice work on the Shelby Fork Doug, if only you would use your talents for good.




You cough up a notably bent Huffy and I'll straighten it for you...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 11, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> You cough up a notably bent Huffy and I'll straighten it for you...




Huffy's don't bend...Duh! everyone know's that!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 11, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> very appropriate... I was calling it _laffy taffy_...




We have had a lot of names for that fork hahaha


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 11, 2013)

The heat here doesn't bother me either! I drink less than a liter of water a day on the summer and am perfectly well!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 13, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Huffy's don't bend...Duh! everyone know's that!




Oh yeah, now I remember... they *break*!  :eek:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36376-The-Nickinator-Huffman


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice work Doug .....*

What do you do for an encore ??? Way to bring back a rare Shelby ...  maybe we'll see this at the Shelby Invasion 2014 ?? -- OR -- this is the perfect color bike to bring out to the City of Laguna Niguel 2013 Christmas Parade coming up next month ....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Oh yeah, now I remember... they *break*!  :eek:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?36376-The-Nickinator-Huffman




what's that Doug? I can't hear you over the noise your no nose makes!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 13, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What do you do for an encore ??? Way to bring back a rare Shelby ...  maybe we'll see this at the Shelby Invasion 2014 ?? -- OR -- this is the perfect color bike to bring out to the City of Laguna Niguel 2013 Christmas Parade coming up next month ....




I agree, Amanda, you and Doug should come out! maybe Doug can oil his Shelby in time for Christmas!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2013)

That Corvette looks to be in your way over there. Bring it to my garage where it can breathe....


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 13, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What do you do for an encore ??? Way to bring back a rare Shelby ...  maybe we'll see this at the Shelby Invasion 2014 ?? -- OR -- this is the perfect color bike to bring out to the City of Laguna Niguel 2013 Christmas Parade coming up next month ....




I'd be riding a pos but its a rare one! haha I love this bike! I do want to go!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 13, 2013)

Scott ,for sure that would be awesome!

And I think everyone here would love to have dougs corvette at their house haha! I would!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 14, 2013)

And no one even mentioned the vette until page 4! And no chiding for the boxes plied on it! Fo' shame!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 14, 2013)

The corvette has been mentioned many other times in other posts hahahaha


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 14, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> What do you do for an encore ??? Way to bring back a rare Shelby ...  maybe we'll see this at the Shelby Invasion 2014 ??....




Frank:  This fork will be a tough one to top: it had it all... bent in the blades, bent in the crown, bent in the steer tube, *and* bent significantly side to side as well as front to back.  I hope Amanda will make it to the next Shelby Invasion, as I intend to as well.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 15, 2013)

*shelby invasion*

I will be there as long as I am NOT out of town for work!! 

Hahaha doug is right, this fork HAD IT ALL.


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 30, 2013)

*progress*

Progress as of 11/30/2013
Removed the repaint and found this spectacular green combo underneath! The wheels cleaned up nicely too! and the bars!! 
Big thanks to Doug!!


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 30, 2013)

As Amanda said, we used lacquer thinner and 00 steel wool to scrub off the amateur brush enamel repaint.  The original paint underneath was quite good... you really have to wonder why someone thought they could "improve" on it... 

The chrome plating turns out to be above average for about 73 years old... This was scrubbed with CLR shower cleaner (a mild acid with detergent) and 00 steel wool.

Considering it's rarity, combined with it's integrity (about 100% original), this was an awesome score...   and if Amanda is not careful, I may steal it! :eek:  I think I heard Bugs Bunny say "possession is nine tenths of the law"...


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 30, 2013)

Hahahahahaha well and its in Doug's possession now!

I should have given the details. My apologies!

Love my Shelby


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2013)

Amanda, i'm very jealous of the Shelby. Great job!!!  I beleive i had the opportunity to aquire it quite some time ago and kick myself for not doing so now that i see it all brought back to life. Hard work pays off. So here's the deal, either the Shelby makes it to the Invasion next year or i bring the Vette home minus the boxes on top of it.  You can keep all those. Wait....maybe i want the Shelby instead? Tough call. 

Killer job on straightening the fork on the bike and i hope to see you and Doug at the invasion on the first sunday in July 2014 in Long Beach at the Portfolio coffee house at 10 am for the Cyclone Coaster ride. (Sorry for the shameless plug ) We will have a phenominal amount of Shelbys next year for sure. This year we had 25 I beleive? the hard part is that some of us have multiple Shelbys with only one person to ride them so the others have to stay home.  Anyone want to mount up and borrow a Shelby or two to ride next July? Hit me up!!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 30, 2013)

That's dougs corvette hahaha! 

Thank you for the compliments! Doug wants the bike too! 

I hope to make it out for the rides with doug too! We don't live THAT far away. I have two shelbys. But I don't have any worthy riders here to go with me as of now. And ill br riding this one in LA


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 30, 2013)

Slick, I can attest... Amanda is_ *Team Shelby*_ material...


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Slick, I can attest... Amanda is_ *Team Shelby*_ material...




Anyone who is willing to spend the time and effort to bring a Shelby back from the dead is Team Shelby material. I love it!!! 

Now get that thing on both wheels and ride it! I want more pictures too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2013)

azbug-i said:


> That's dougs corvette hahaha!
> 
> Thank you for the compliments! Doug wants the bike too!
> 
> I hope to make it out for the rides with doug too! We don't live THAT far away. I have two shelbys. But I don't have any worthy riders here to go with me as of now. And ill br riding this one in LA




Come on Amanda, I thought you were going to be on Team Huffman. last invasion we took it easy on them, but I need the support!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 30, 2013)

*the teams*

Its so hard to pick team shelby or huffman  they are my two favorite companies! 

but if i go next year, im bringing this shelby.... sorry scott


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 1, 2013)

slick said:


> Anyone who is willing to spend the time and effort to bring a Shelby back from the dead is Team Shelby material. I love it!!!
> 
> Now get that thing on both wheels and ride it! I want more pictures too.




Ill hopefully ride it today and will take a lot of pictures today!

Doug is the main reason this bike looks so good. I learned a lot and I am confident enough to revive og paint in the future now. I already have a project in line waiting to be brought back from the dead. Once my second shelby is done.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 1, 2013)

*ridin' it!*

Doug and I took it out today, just for a few minutes because I had to get on the road to Tucson. Rides nicely!! Love my Shelby!

12/1/2013


















The tires are cream colored, but look pretty white in these photos
















Drive Home


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 1, 2013)

That came out great!


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 1, 2013)

I got a test drive today... Rides just like new and passes my personal _ride with no-hands test! _


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2013)

This right here made my day! AWESOME!!! Great job on the rust-o-ration. And yes i'm trademarking that word since i thought of it first. LOL! It makes me happy to see another Shelby back on the road. Bike looks great and i agree with the tire choice. They look really good and make the green pop. Now we need to find you a green rack, and those headlight holes boggle the heck out of me??? The bike probably never had a light and someone threw on one of those chinese headlights from the 70's?? Hmmm......got me there..... Anyway, great job.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments on the bike guys  I believe myself to have good taste. 

And yeah Doug was wondering the same thing about the headlight holes.


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2013)

azbug-i said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the bike guys  I believe myself to have good taste.
> 
> And yeah Doug was wondering the same thing about the headlight holes.




Great minds think alike! On multiple levels.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 1, 2013)

*a rack*

It would be awesome to find a rack but I'm not holding my breath haha!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 24, 2014)

*a rack!*

might have actually found a rack!!! pics to come when I get around to installing it and deciding what I want to do with the paint situation, and I believe the rack might need a minor repair


----------



## rickyd (Apr 24, 2014)

*pedals*

I have a crusty set of those teardrop pedals with square reflectors, what did those come on originally? thanks for any reply. Rick


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Persons!!!*



rickyd said:


> I have a crusty set of those teardrop pedals with square reflectors, what did those come on originally? thanks for any reply. Rick




Persons Seat and Pedals Too!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 6, 2014)

Totally sorry I haven't been on here in a while! Im going to try to be on here more often again 

I hope you got some answers about your pedals from others? Ill ask around too. I put those tear drop pedals on my bike because I just had them. I know colsons and shelbys had them (im pretty sure anyway)


----------

